# Looking for device to placeshift Tivo remotely with web interface



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

I need a device that can placeshift my Tivo remotely using a web interface. I need this to function at a Dialysis center where most ports are blocked but web browsing is permitted. If anyone knows of such a device or a work around please let me know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A Slingbox or Vulkano will both do this. The Stream will not. 

Dan


----------



## Ron DeGumbia (Sep 18, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> A Slingbox or Vulkano will both do this. The Stream will not.
> 
> Dan


I was looking into Slingbox, watching a howto setup using the web config tool it asks what ports you want to use, I believe the default commonly used by Slingboxes now is 2021 or so.

Even though it lets you choose the port I don't think this will help me as it appears the only ports open at the dialysis center are port 80 and such used for web pages.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sling has a web site that you can access to view your Slingbox. Since it's web based any ports it needs access to will be routed through Sling's servers, the only local one you'll be accessing is port 80. 

Dan


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ron DeGumbia said:


> I was looking into Slingbox, watching a howto setup using the web config tool it asks what ports you want to use, I believe the default commonly used by Slingboxes now is 2021 or so.
> 
> Even though it lets you choose the port I don't think this will help me as it appears the only ports open at the dialysis center are port 80 and such used for web pages.


http://watch.slingbox.com

Looks like they've updated it and now the subdomain is:
http://newwatch.slingbox.com


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When I set up my SlingBox 350 I didn't need to mess with any ports. It worked remotely through my Asus Rt-N56U router without my need to manually open any ports. With my Hava HD I did need to manually open the ports.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Welcome to the forum Jacob.

This user was looking to watch his TiVo remotely, at a dialysis center while receiving treatment, so the app you referenced doesn't really apply. Really the only options for placeshifting video content are the Slingbox and the Vulkano.

Dan


----------

